# Dogs can eat bananas？



## chenyudie0201 (7 mo ago)

The dog has grown up, but his stomach is not very good, I fear bananas will hurt him.


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

chenyudie0201 said:


> The dog has grown up, but his stomach is not very good, I fear bananas will hurt him.


A banana will NOT hurt your dog whatsoever, however, as a responsible dog owner you should ALWAYS consult your vet about questions similar to this - not rely upon a forum consensus. You also need to have your vet check out his G.I. issues with you stating "his stomach is not good". Professional advice, first & foremost always.


----------

